# Quick Opinion: 10700k vs. 10900k vs. 10850k?



## Quasar (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been looking at various reviews, specs etc. and I need to decide whether there are any significant real-world differences between these for DAW/VI music production use.

Not concerned with Intel vs. AMD, as I have already decideed to go Intel (for better or worse) and have a Z490 MB. Thanks for any thoughts, experience or opinions.


----------



## Kent (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a 10900k on a Z490 and I love it.






I9 10900k OpenCore/Catalina Hackintosh Build Journal


Making this computer: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/BgjrZf (Note that not quite all the components are listed. Read the journal for more details!) Build starts on this post: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/i9-10900k-opencore-catalina-hackintosh-build-journal.96309/post-4609982...




vi-control.net


----------



## Quasar (Dec 10, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I have a 10900k on a Z490 and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks. We have a lot of same or similar components, though I'm staying with Windows. I too have the Vision D...



https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Ansah1/saved/#view=kQXgbv



I assume you got the D15S for adequate RAM clearance with the Ripjaws V. I chose the D15, which in theory should work with the lower profile LPX memory, though I haven't put it to the test.

Does your Noctua adequately cool the i9 under heavy load? I f I have to, I could try and cough up some more money and go down the liquid cooling path, but would prefer not to. Thermals are about my greatest concern.


----------



## Kent (Dec 10, 2020)

Quasar said:


> Interesting, thanks. We have a lot of same or similar components, though I'm staying with Windows. I too have the Vision D...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that’s exactly why I got the S. I’m using a NF-A12x25 with it so it has the same through-put, more or less, as the D15, too. Currently overclocking to 4.8 GHz. With Logic and a full (~90-100 GB) VEP template and things like Discord, Safari, Slack, Mail, and Messages open, it barely breaks a sweat at 45-50 C. Doing intensive RX 8 will push it toward 70 C for a split second. Otherwise it runs at 28-35 C.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 10, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Yep, that’s exactly why I got the S. I’m using a NF-A12x25 with it so it has the same through-put, more or less, as the D15, too. Currently overclocking to 4.8 GHz. With Logic and a full (~90-100 GB) VEP template and things like Discord, Safari, Slack, Mail, and Messages open, it barely breaks a sweat at 45-50 C. Doing intensive RX 8 will push it toward 70 C for a split second. Otherwise it runs at 28-35 C.


Wow, great temps, and am happy to hear it, both for your sake and for the build I'm effecting now.


----------



## Kent (Dec 10, 2020)

I haven’t spent too much time in my Windows install or pushed it nearly as hard as the macOS side, but I have nothing to complain about there either.

_*other than the fact that it is Windows 😎_


----------



## Quasar (Dec 10, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I haven’t spent too much time in my Windows install or pushed it nearly as hard as the macOS side, but I have nothing to complain about there either.
> 
> _*other than the fact that it is Windows 😎_


LOL. Intuitively, I don't believe that the heat generated by the hardware load will vary substantially on one OS platform vs. the other. Obviously it _could_, in theory, since less efficient code might mean 3x the work for the same result or whatever, so I could be wrong...

...But I'm going to cavalierly assume that current gen MacOS and Windows are at least roughly equivalent.


----------

